# Fair lady shift cable



## Sidschopshop (Oct 1, 2019)

Recently picked up a mint ‘71 Schwinn Fair Lady with 3 speed. This is my first 3 speed bike, everything works as it should getting all 3 gears, but the shifter cable is frayed and should be replaced. 
Does anyone know which cable I need, would the length be the same as a boys Stingray 3 speed? Thank you for the help.


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

Sidschopshop said:


> Recently picked up a mint ‘71 Schwinn Fair Lady with 3 speed. This is my first 3 speed bike, everything works as it should getting all 3 gears, but the shifter cable is frayed and should be replaced.
> Does anyone know which cable I need, would the length be the same as a boys Stingray 3 speed? Thank you for the help.
> 
> View attachment 1072208



Yes same length as a stingray cable you will need a 903 part number I just recently had this same issue looking for a cable and found the part number to be a 903. All 3 speed 20" schwinns used the same one.


----------



## Sidschopshop (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you! Will look for a 903


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

Sidschopshop said:


> Thank you! Will look for a 903



I usually see them on ebay for roughly 25$ when they pop up. This cable is only correct for a thumb shift or "trigger shift" not for a stik shift. So this is the one you need. And btw that's a real clean red fair lady always loved the fairlady in red.


----------



## Sidschopshop (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you for the reference pic.  It's a November 1971 and I believe its painted the 72 only burgundy.  Its very different than the two violets I own and not like the regular red.  It's a great looking color!


----------



## kasper (Oct 1, 2019)

No problem and that is really cool I love the rare colors.


Sidschopshop said:


> Thank you for the reference pic.  It's a November 1971 and I believe its painted the 72 only burgundy.  Its very different than the two violets I own and not like the regular red.  It's a great looking color!


----------

